# Happy Birthday to Cape Chef



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Dearest Brad

I wish you the best for today.
When it comes to you I always think how proud your family must be for having you. Your parents and brothers and and most of all your wife and daughters 

Usually we praize you for your talent in the culinary arts but I am positive that if we ever needed to describe you in an "ousider" we would say " Brad? A good man"

Be a hundred!

Happy Birthday 

Love

V.


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Happy Birthday CC. I hope that you have a lovely day and a wonderful celebration - you deserve it!


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Dear Brad,
of course your European Girls are the first ones to wish you a Happy Birthday...I'm glad to join the bunch! 

TANTISSIMI AUGURI! :bounce: 

Pongi


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday cc, don't forget to make a wish when you blow out the candles!!!!  
kat


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Happy birthday to you! Happy birthday to your! HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEEEAAARRR CAPE CHEF! Happy birthday toooooo yoooouuuuuu! 

(((skips away singing slightly off tune  )))

Have a great Birthday CC!

Jodi


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPYHAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU   

It is an honor to know you. Wishing you a happy, healthy, productive year.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Happy Birthday, ya gimpy old bastard


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Happy birthday, and I hope you get a spectacular cake.


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Have a GREAT DAY Brad. Enjoy the time you have w/ your family. Mike


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hey Brad, I baked you a cake, and it tasted good!!! 



Happy Day!:smiles:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

The Cookie Monster 



A woman was waiting at an airport one night 
There were several long hours to wait for her flight. 
She hunted for reading in the airport's gift shop 
bought a big bag of cookies -- found a place she could drop. 

She was engrossed in her book, but she happened to see 
a man sat beside her -- as bold as can be 
and grabbed up a cookie from the bag in between 
which she tried to ignore -- and not make a scene. 

She munched at her cookies and glanced at the clock 
as the masculine cookie-thief diminished her stock! 
She was getting more irritated as the minutes ticked by 
Thinking "If I wasn't a lady, I'd blacken his eye!" 

With each cookie she took, he took one or two. 
With only one left, she watched what he'd do 
With a grin on his face, and a nice nervous laugh 
He took the last cookie and broke it in half! 

He offered her half as he munched on the other 
She snatched from him and murmured "Oh Brother!" 
This guy has some nerve, and he's also quite rude 
He never showed even polite gratitude. 

She had never known when she had been quite so galled 
She smiled with relief when her flight -- it was called. 
She gathered her stuff and marched to the gate. 
(With not even a glance at the thieving ingrate.) 

She boarded the plane and sank in her seat, 
Then sought out her book which was almost complete. 
As she reached in her bag, she gasped with surprise, 
Her bag of cookies were in front of her eyes! 

"If mine are right here," she moaned in despair, 
then the others were his and he was trying to share! 
Too late to apologize, she realized with grief 
That she was the rude one, the ingrate, the thief! 


Author Unknown 


A Freilekhn Gebortstog!
Yom Huledet Same'ach!
Eytyxismena Genethlia!
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
Joyeux Anniversaire!
Buon Compleanno!
Feliz Cumpleaños!
and Happy Birthday

:chef: :chef:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Happy Birthday Brad  May you have many more to come!

Kuan


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Feliz Cumpleaños amigo. AARP yet?


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Happy Birthday Brad,i hope you have a great day,Leo.:chef:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

You are beautiful people.

I love you all.


Chrose, I must tell you your little story really touched me.

God bless you all.

Sincererly
Brad


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Have a great one Brad!

A little tip: less wax on your cake if you go with one candle per decade.

KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Twenty forever buddy!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Yom Huledet sameach, chaveri! :bounce:
Bon anniversaire, mon ami! :bounce::bounce:
Happy birthday my friend! :bounce::bounce::bounce:

Wishing you a year of marvelous discoveries, whether it's a new ingredient, fabulous wine, intriguiging idea or .

THE PERFECT JOB!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

What Kyle said!!!

Happy Birthday, buddy!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Many, Many Happy Returns of the Day, Brad!

May all your days be filled with happiness, hope and humor!

Happy Birthday!

Your Friend
MLM


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

To the greatest...

Have a phenomenal day and a year full of great stuff. Happy to be sending birthday wishes to such a great guy!

-Jim


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Happy Birthday CC


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I didn't forget your birthday...

I'm just _fashionably late!_

Happy birthday CC!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Happy Birthday dear friend :chef: ....it's been a long time since I've said hi to you...gotta make up for that!

Many Happy Returns of the Day.

Nancy


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thanks again for your warm wishes everyone.

God bless
sincerely
Brad:chef:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Belated birthday greetings Brad. I hope you had a great day.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

So how did you mark the day?


----------



## angel02 (Sep 9, 2002)

Happy Birthday, I hope you had a good one. 
:chef:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thanks again 

It was a pretty mellow and normal day,Kids off to school, Jill off to work, Daddy browsing CT 

But I made some steak and gorg pizza and pulled a couple of Gaja Barolas from the celler (Incredible!!!):bounce:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Once again, I must send my birthday greetings belatedly!!! Don't feel bad though, as this is usually what happens with my family also!!  

I hope you enjoyed your birthday CC. And I wish you many, many more!!! May the face of fortune shine on you always!


----------



## blueyedgourmet (Apr 18, 2002)

Hey.....Belated Birthday Greetings.......sorry i missed it .....Hope you had a great day and your Family spoilt ya silly (-: You deserve it.......all the best in the next year (-:


----------

